# Will Trade Mountain Retreat for Cruising Sailboat



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Guys & Gals,
Any of you cruising folk out there planning to move ashore? I''m planning a move in the opposite direction just as soon as I sell my place. Would consider taking the right cruising boat in trade. Anyone interested check out the property at www.wtrfall.com.
Cheers,
Chucky


----------



## obiec (Sep 26, 2001)

hay I check out your digs. OK i will trade, well you will probably need a littal cash also how about I clean out my savings, almost 50K. Well I guess i still would not be even close, dam it. NICE PLACE 38 Ingrid truely Blue Water.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello. My husband and I are trying to sell our 41ft Beneteau sailboat in the US Virgin Islands right now. The idea of trading has just recently been brought to our attention. Our boat has new flag blue paint on the topsides and cloud white on the deck (painted about 1 year ago) and a rebuilt perkins 4108 engine. Lots of extras including a 8ft dinghy with a 9.9 yamaha, radar, ssb radio, flat screen/ dvd player, 6 person zodiac life preserver, and all new canvas. I tried the link you listed but I could not get it to work. Could you give me some details on your property if you are interested? feel free to check out our pictures at sailingfurther.com


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Six years late, perhaps.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Great impression of SD, Bob!


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Heeeeyyyy. Easy, cowboy. I never said:

"Welcome to SailNet. You will enjoy your time here and cause less fire to shoot out of my ears if you have *THIS POST* tatooed on the inside of your eylids."



Easy to tell us apart: Dog's got me by two orders of magnitude in the post count.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey Bob... never ever said that...but I might start using it...


bobmcgov said:


> Heeeeyyyy. Easy, cowboy. I never said:
> 
> "Welcome to SailNet. You will enjoy your time here and cause less fire to shoot out of my ears if you have *THIS POST* tatooed on the inside of your eylids."
> 
> ...



P.S. BITE ME you bastardo sujo.


----------

